# New tombstone: I. M. Dunn



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm making about 10 new stones this year, here's one I finished earlier today.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the fork...makes me laugh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice. i feel that way so many times!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor skellie looks exhausted. And I had no idea you could test a tombstone with a fork to see if it's "Dunn"

Really nice stone - the aging, cracking, and lettering look great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Forkin' great!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

AWWW man you just made me smile. Thanks..... great work on the stone looks really awesome.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice touch, damn lazy skelleton laying around doing nothing like that!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good stuff Kevin! That'll get some laughs!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Too funny! I really like it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job....Love the fork .....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Agree with Roxy, very nice job on the stones color and texture.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The fork is a great touch. I like the font you used for the lettering too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT!! Very funny.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic! Will your visitors be able to see the fork at night, though?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The distressing and paint look awesome. The epitaph and fork are genius.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The font you used on the lettering is cool. I missed the fork on 1st glance..that is so cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent!!! I love the fork as well, nice touch!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice touch with the fork. It should be up-lighted so it will show at night.


----------

